# 1998 Sentra grille on a 1996 200SX



## e1miran (Feb 15, 2006)

Anyone know if a 1998 Sentra honeycomb-style grille will fit on a 1996 200SX SE without modification?

Here's the grille in question=

http://www.carpartswholesale.com/st...make=NISSAN&model=SENTRA&cylinder=4&liter=1.6

It's not a Lucino grille, but it's not as expensive either.

This is the 1998 Sentra


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes it will


----------



## SentraB14 (Nov 1, 2005)

I dont know about the 200s but i know it doesnt fit on the 96 sentras w/o modification because I have one on my car.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it sticks out a little further than the one on your car now. i just drilled a hole on the grille prop and zip tied it to the radiator support


----------



## e1miran (Feb 15, 2006)

OK. I put it on today. The top 3 clips fit in the stock location. The bottom 2 did not. So, I removed these and zipped tied the grille to the opening where the bottom 2 clips were supposed to go. It does not stick out at all. It looks good. Way better than the horizontal slats.


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

It works, I did it with my car and it's not noticable


----------

